# Malvern Rally



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi, not sure if this should be in rallies forum if so can mods please move?

I would just like to post a thank you to all those involved in organising the rally. It was my first rally and got a warm welcome. It is nice to be able to put some faces to names. Isn't it strange how you imagine someone you've only communicated with on the forums? Thanks especially to Richard and Mary, John and Irina and not forgetting Badger and Brian


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Ken

Glad you enjoyed it. Are you at The Global this coming weekend, we can't wait. I seems ages since we got away.

stew


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

I too had a lovely few days at Malvern. Thanks go to the marshalls who did a grand job and the tea on arrival was a definite bonus. Thanks also go to all the others who helped make my time very enjoyable. Look forward to meeting up with some of you again next weekend at the Global. Quite a hike from the south coast but made it with very few traffic jams.
Ian


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

Sorry Stew no can do. We have to pick a time when mum is at her best and this can be a last minute decision, we took a chance on Malvern and got away with it but as Arnie said "we will be back"


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi all.......Back at work now   

Thanks to all for a great weekend, all the marshals for their hard work. (and to Richard & Mary for being so patient with Jenny.. :lol: :lol: )
Sorry we didn't get to say Hi to everyone.
A good turn out and a very enjoyable weekend. We "had a blast"


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Had really good time :wink: 

Sad i missed meeting badger


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Oh....sorry RR.....I missed meeting so many there.   

Its not knowing faces that does it for me, and I'm a bit slow coming forward if you know what I mean.  

But was that you who passed our van being taken for a walk by 2 great danes? :lol: :lol: (Harry our dog had a bandanna on)


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

That's the one Badger....but don't pet Amy she rolls in horses doo doo or so I'm told 8O 

Only joking John


----------

